# NGD- Siggery Custom 8 string



## nickable (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, here it is. After 10 months of waiting its finally here!

This was my first custom build and although i didnt draw up any designs, i had the exact look of the guitar in my head and i can say Marty has got it spot on. Its EXACTLY how i visualised it! 

Photos below..



































































-Complete spec-
-Mahogany body with Quilted Maple top (oiled and polished)
-24 fret 25-28 scale Sonokeling Rosewood fretboard with scalloped frets from 24th-16th
-Wenge/Bubinga 5 piece neck with AANJ
-Offset mother of pearl half dot inlays (with 12th and 24th 2nd dot in centre of fretboard)
-Custom headstock design with locking Schaller tuners
-2 x Custom Siggery Humbuckers (creme in colour) with 3 way switch and push/pull pot for coil split. 
-Jem style input jack

Alot of people may say, ah it looks like a Blackmachine, or this or that. I can say that everything on the guitar is how i wanted it, how i pictured my ultimate guitar in my head and its not a copy of any particular instrument out there. It has many of the aspects i love from several different guitars ive owned, played and seen..from the RG and Jem, to Conklin and many others.


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, thats one of the nicest 8's I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations man ! it's a real beauty ! 

and the partial scalloped fretboard seems to be an excellent idea


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 9, 2012)

The higher frets are 1/2 scalloped?


----------



## nickable (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, correct. The 24th fret is exactly scalloped halfway, then as it goes down to the 16th fret, it gradually gets smaller.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 9, 2012)

Eye candy! 

looks stunning! Happy NGD!!!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn that nice. I really like the body notch in the back.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 9, 2012)

really nice work man, martin's work is bang on value for money, and i like his new headstock design, pretty cool!!


----------



## nickable (Mar 9, 2012)

yea definitely! as for the headstock, i didnt want anything remotely like a BM, Conklin or Sherman..just something different.


----------



## TJV (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like wood combinations and colors of those woods. Guitar looks really good. Headstock looks awesome.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 9, 2012)

holy shit!!! wow!


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice dude! What kind of finish do you have on the neck?


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 9, 2012)

awesome work on that guitar! Congrats!
BFD2.0 FTW!


----------



## Dan (Mar 9, 2012)

I played this thing last Thursday and its safe to say that its a beautiful instrument alright. The scale length and neck radius feels 'just right', and its SO DAMN LIGHT. You guys have no idea


----------



## kruneh (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet neck and killer top!
Congrats, looks awesome.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## geofreesun (Mar 9, 2012)

omg 10 months!!! i cannot wait any longer  congrats and hngd!


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 9, 2012)

My siggery is in the works! I'm so stoked to get it. Great to see some others are getting quality instruments, makes me want my even more.


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 9, 2012)

That is incredible, man! It looks comfy as hell to play. Is this your first multiscale?

E: Also props on the BlueSky speakers and BFD2! I use the Prodesk 2.1, they're the best speakers I've heard.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Mar 9, 2012)

I really dig that body shape. The headstock is not exactly my taste, but i'm not sure what my taste in 8 string headstocks even is yet


----------



## nickable (Mar 10, 2012)

There is no finish on the neck. Yea its my first multi scale, its actually a lot easier to adapt to that i was thinking. 

Yea just in process of installing BFD 2.0 and all the sound packs. Underneath the BFD box is a VSSD box from Toontrack..


----------



## kostein (Mar 10, 2012)

wow... that is gorgeous... congrats sir!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 10, 2012)

Delicious... Every time I see a Siggery... I just think... delicious.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait for mine.

Is the body chambered?


----------



## RobZero (Mar 10, 2012)

if can i ask...why 10 months of wait?

i ordered my siggery and marty said it would take about 6 weeks....


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 10, 2012)

RobZero said:


> if can i ask...why 10 months of wait?
> 
> i ordered my siggery and marty said it would take about 6 weeks....



He said the same thing to me but it has been about three months. A while back he received a write up in a magazine for his guitars. 1000 pounds for your choice of woods and a a multiscale neck (with a ballin' 28"-25.5" for your Drop E pleasure no less) with shipping included to the US of A is a great deal. I suspect he got flooded with orders and similar to the Rico situation is fighting a massive backlog. I email him ever three weeks. Even if it takes another month, it still is a very quick build time for a small luthier.


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder how many siggerys are in progress, Marty should be very busy this days.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Holy shit, I think this guitar tops a lot of others that I've seen. Beautiful wood top and pretty freaking unique design. Happy NGD to ya!


----------



## dan_of_pants (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy NGD! I didn't think I would like the look of quilted maple without some kind of colour over it. I was wrong. Great choices.



Danukenator said:


> He said the same thing to me but it has been about three months. A while back he received a write up in a magazine for his guitars. 1000 pounds for your choice of woods and a a multiscale neck (with a ballin' 28"-25.5" for your Drop E pleasure no less) with shipping included to the US of A is a great deal. I suspect he got flooded with orders and similar to the Rico situation is fighting a massive backlog. I email him ever three weeks. Even if it takes another month, it still is a very quick build time for a small luthier.



I'm waiting on mine too, was also told 6-8 week turnaround time but I'm now at about the six month mark. Marty may have bitten off a little more than he can chew in terms of turnaround time but I would rather he takes his time than rush and churn out sub-par guitars.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 10, 2012)

dan_of_pants said:


> I'm waiting on mine too, was also told 6-8 week turnaround time but I'm now at about the six month mark. Marty may have bitten off a little more than he can chew in terms of turnaround time but I would rather he takes his time than rush and churn out sub-par guitars.



Exactly my feeling. In reality, this is what one would actually expect for a turn around time. I just hope we don't have a Roter/Sherman situation crop up.


----------



## nickable (Mar 11, 2012)

Body is not chambered, it isn't something i like the sound of for my personal taste.


----------



## RobZero (Mar 11, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> He said the same thing to me but it has been about three months. A while back he received a write up in a magazine for his guitars. 1000 pounds for your choice of woods and a a multiscale neck (with a ballin' 28"-25.5" for your Drop E pleasure no less) with shipping included to the US of A is a great deal. I suspect he got flooded with orders and similar to the Rico situation is fighting a massive backlog. I email him ever three weeks. Even if it takes another month, it still is a very quick build time for a small luthier.



ouch...i guess so.
i hope mine doesn't take so long, i knew i had to wait but i need it for the band, and i sold my schecter c-8 to get the money to order it.


----------



## Marty Siggery (Mar 11, 2012)

I have got behind with a few orders at the moment but I am catching up this month with a lot of older stuff. Many sorry's to those who have been kept waiting and thank you so far for your patience. I ended up getting a silly amount of orders all in one hit at the tail end of last year. So it has been hard to keep up but I am on it and won't let standards slip to rush stuff out the door. Anyway, thanks to everyone once again and their patience.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 11, 2012)

Hot damn, I didn't know Martian had an account?!? You should do some built threads...please?


----------



## Marty Siggery (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know what section to do that in and also can't figure out how to even start a thread? I only know how to reply to posts. Sorry


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2012)

Do it in the Luthiery/builds section, at the top left right you should see a button that says 'new thread'. Interested to see more work from you as I will hopefully be placing an order very soon.


----------



## Marty Siggery (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the tip. I will look into it and start some threads


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 11, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Do it in the Luthiery/builds section, at the top left right you should see a button that says 'new thread'. Interested to see more work from you as I will hopefully be placing an order very soon.



I think unless the customer is posting, the builder needs to post in the dealer section.


----------



## nickable (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, i can say as an owner of this guitar, 10 months wait isn't a big deal for such a great instrument. Most other luthiers have a similar, if not longer turnaround time. Its well worth it!!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 12, 2012)

Anything under a year is great. The String Surgeon took a year for my custom 7


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 12, 2012)

Marty Siggery said:


> Thank you for the tip. I will look into it and start some threads



Nice, Siggery guitars deserves a official thread.


----------



## nickable (Mar 12, 2012)

Deffo! Also folks, im so happy with it I'm about to order another one! This time a 7 string! Watch out for it!


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 12, 2012)

nickable said:


> Deffo! Also folks, im so happy with it I'm about to order another one! This time a 7 string! Watch out for it!



Specs!?, I'm waiting for my 7.


----------



## nickable (Mar 12, 2012)

Specs are in the final stages of coming together!


----------



## Andrenighthound (Mar 12, 2012)

I JUST pulled the plug on a Siggery multi scale 25.5-28.5 scale, 5 piece wenge/bubinga neck with a dark rosewood fingerboard bolt on, ash body and a cocobolo top! 2 pickups. I'm so excited!


----------



## nickable (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds great! Your gonna have yourself a stunning instrument!


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 15, 2012)

Siggery GAS!!!! I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on ordering a fanned 8


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 23, 2012)

Just ordered a fanned fret 8 string:
Body - Chambered Ash/ Spalted maple cap.
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga
Headstock - Bernie Ricco
Fingerboard - Ebony
Scale length - 25.5" - 28"
Bridge - ABM
Pickups - Siggery High Output Humbuckers


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 23, 2012)

^Sounds nice! congrats


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 23, 2012)

what a SICK headstock!!


----------



## F0rte (Apr 18, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Exactly my feeling. In reality, this is what one would actually expect for a turn around time. I just hope we don't have a Roter/Sherman situation crop up.



I am also waiting on mine. It's been around 4-5 months since I put in the deposit. It's almost done though, he just has to put on the top and then set up the hardware and it will be finished.
I'm super stoked though.

It does take him awhile since he got flooded as well, and I email him every couple of weeks for an update.
He mentioned that he finished 7 guitars last week alone.....
Which is insane.

Still, it's worth the wait.


Is this 8 string fit with a high A? Or a low F#?


----------



## Gregadethhh (Apr 18, 2012)

that quilted maple top looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## nickable (Apr 18, 2012)

This guitar has a low string, which i tune to E.


----------



## Diggi (Apr 20, 2012)

It's very cool how in picture # 4, the fan fretting make the neck look slightly curved. 

What an amazing looking guitar mate! 

How is the neck.... depth, thickness, etc?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 20, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I am also waiting on mine. It's been around 4-5 months since I put in the deposit. It's almost done though, he just has to put on the top and then set up the hardware and it will be finished.
> I'm super stoked though.
> 
> It does take him awhile since he got flooded as well, and I email him every couple of weeks for an update.
> ...



Is Marty keeping you updated with the build on a regular basis?

The reason I ask is I emailed him a few weeks ago to see how my build was going and I haven't heard back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's startin' to dig Siggery?

... THIS GUY


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 20, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Is Marty keeping you updated with the build on a regular basis?
> 
> The reason I ask is I emailed him a few weeks ago to see how my build was going and I haven't heard back.




Marty should be very busy this days/weeks/months.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 20, 2012)

Dig? No. 

I just want to find out if he is super busy.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 20, 2012)

Woww!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Dig? No.
> 
> I just want to find out if he is super busy.



Talkin ab me, amigo.


----------



## Andrenighthound (May 2, 2012)

Anyone get any updates? Can't wait to get mine! Should be coming around the mountain..


----------



## Daken1134 (May 2, 2012)

i love the gradual scalloping <3


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Hmpf. I e-mailed Marty twice for a quote. He never responded to either message, so I took my business elsewhere.


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 3, 2012)

Really really nice outcome for you. That quilt looks stunning on that guitar indeed.


----------



## crg123 (May 25, 2012)

Really great work. I'm thinking about getting a custom 8 in the near future and I think I might just go for a Siggery! How much was this build around if you don't mind me asking?

Also I noticed on his site all of his builds of ERG's seem to be bolt-on, does he not do neck thru's? 

(mods, move this if its too much of a topic jump, thanks)


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (May 25, 2012)

> Really great work. I'm thinking about getting a custom 8 in the near future and I think I might just go for a Siggery! How much was this build around if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also I noticed on his site all of his builds of ERG's seem to be bolt-on, does he not do neck thru's?
> 
> (mods, move this if its too much of a topic jump, thanks)


^dang! was gonna ask exactly the same things!


----------



## Andrenighthound (May 25, 2012)

1000 pounds for a bolt on. I'm waiting for mine... He does neck thru but is more money.


----------

